# Plain Ol’ Fatties



## Smoke23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Just a couple of sausage chubs wrapped in bacon. My girls don’t really like anything inside the fatties... I know, right!? So I did a bacon weave with one and I just wrapped one in bacon without some Memphis Dust. 

Smoked them at 225* for a couple hours or so, pulled them at 145* so I could finish them in the oven this morning.

Thanks for looking and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## motocrash (Nov 23, 2017)

They look beautiful,stuffin's or not!

Bill


----------



## Smoke23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks Moto! They tasted pretty good too.


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 23, 2017)

Keep the girls happy!  I would be happy as well with or without stuffings!


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 23, 2017)

Looks great..... I did a couple last night myself....


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2017)

They look delicious!
How can you not like sausage wrapped in bacon!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 24, 2017)

S23, Good fatties !!!!!!


----------



## tropics (Nov 24, 2017)

They look good I still haven't made a fatty or a bacon weave
Richie


----------



## Smoke23 (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks everyone! 


tropics said:


> They look good I still haven't made a fatty or a bacon weave
> Richie


You gotta try it someday. My favorite is a  pizza fatty with pizza dough baked around it after they’v smoked.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm stuffed from a great supper ,,, Those pics made my mouth water . Nice job .


----------

